# 12 YO with Neurological Symptoms :(



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

My 12 YO Harley has been having problems with her hind legs "giving out". A few months ago the vet took X-rays and diagnosed her with severe arthritis in her hips and knees. At that time she recommended stem-cell injections which we had done Dec 2. At first she seemed the same (no better no worse) however the past 2 weeks she has been having more and more difficulty. She basically can't get up from a lying position on her own. She even needs help getting up when she goes out to pee or she will fall and lye in her urine . We went back to the vet this morning and she can't believe how Harley has declined the past 2 weeks. She even lost 5 lbs, from 64 to 59 and has lost significant muscle mass. In her opinion she is now having a neurological problem unrelated to her arthritis. When helped up she is walking on her knuckles not flat footed in the back. Also, she has a UTI which the vet feels is because she is leaking urine and it is backing up in her bladder from not being able to control it. She then told me "this is irreversible and she will only decline". When I asked her if she was in pain she said she didn't think so but Harley "was not happy" . I had to put down my almost 9YO on Nov 10 because he had metastatic hemangiosarcoma that spread to his lungs I cannot believe I'm going through this now! I am very overwhelmed and would appreciate any advice.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

No advice but I'm sorry you and her are having to go through this much hugs for your Harley


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks Dawn I appreciate it. Hope Rosie's doing well  .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear about Harley.
Has your Vet suggested doing a referral to a specialist?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

No, she said that right now we're looking at palliative care. She also said that she thought we may be facing a difficult decision in the near future. She felt that her bladder issue would decline and she would not be able to control it at all  .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry.

Have you thought about getting a second opinion, it might give you some peace of mind.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I am so incredibly sorry to hear this. Our new golden is only 15 weeks and I find myself thinking about 10+ years down the road and getting sad. I hope they can do something to help.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I was thinking the same as Carolina Mom. For your peace of mind. I am so sorry, you are having to go through this.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this. A second opinion might help-possibly the lab work and vet records could be sent to a specialist for review, so you don't have to carry a sick Golden a long distance in the car. I do agree that the knuckling over certainly sounds neurological-a tumor, possibly?

Sometimes we have to make very very very difficult decisions on behalf of our 4 footed family members. It is never easy-and it really shouldn't be, I guess. I recently had to make that decision and I don't even have the words for how difficult and unexpected it was. But, I made sure my girl didn't have to suffer and she knew she was loved and treasured right through the end.

I have waited too long in the past to make that decision and I vowed I would never do that to another dog again. But it is so hard, hardest thing I have ever done.

Ask the vet what she suggests for palliative care. What can you do to make her more comfortable? What will be happening to her body and mind in the next days, weeks, months?

It's a decision only you can make, and I am so sorry that you are going through this so soon after losing your boy.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I am sorry that you are going through this so soon after losing your boy in November. I know you will do the right thing by your girl. Hugs from another Harley mum.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Tahnee GR said:


> I am so very sorry to hear this. A second opinion might help-possibly the lab work and vet records could be sent to a specialist for review, so you don't have to carry a sick Golden a long distance in the car. I do agree that the knuckling over certainly sounds neurological-a tumor, possibly?
> 
> Sometimes we have to make very very very difficult decisions on behalf of our 4 footed family members. It is never easy-and it really shouldn't be, I guess. I recently had to make that decision and I don't even have the words for how difficult and unexpected it was. But, I made sure my girl didn't have to suffer and she knew she was loved and treasured right through the end.
> 
> ...


Thank you Linda I appreciate your kind words. My vet said her gut told her it was a tumor on her spine. She also was very concerned with her weight loss in a small amount of time. We spoke about keeping her comfortable and giving her WHATEVER she wants and will eat. Like you I just want to be sure she is having quality of life and it is all about her needs not ours. I'll talk to my family and discuss getting a second opinion. I do have trust and have confidence in my vet, she has been treating our animals for 20 years now and has become a good friend.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you are going through this again, especially since you just lost your beautiful Cosmo. Hugs are being sent to you from my Cosmo and me.


----------



## Celin (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi, I am new here so hope it is allright to post an answer to this with my experience. I had almost the same situation in November with my 12 year old Chessie. For the last year his rear legs would give out sometimes but after a few minutes he would recover and be fine. He also had arthritis and had surgery when he was young for a torn ACL. We gave him pain meds when he needed it but more days were good. In his last few days he just would not be able to get up. He was done. He was clear eyed but his body lost the fight. It was the last thing I could do for him. I always wait a day too late but that is ok. Its so hard and its almost not fair we have to make these decisions but I have no regret. I wish I had a time machine but failing that, He had had his last good day the day before. That's all we can ask I think. I am so sorry that I don't have an idea for real help but think how lucky you both are that she has you to take care of her. It's a well lived life for her! 
If I should not have posted since I am new here. I am sorry, but this message just touched such a raw nerve for me, I feel so much for what you are going though. Hang in there, your girl needs you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Celin said:


> Hi, I am new here so hope it is allright to post an answer to this with my experience. I had almost the same situation in November with my 12 year old Chessie. For the last year his rear legs would give out sometimes but after a few minutes he would recover and be fine. He also had arthritis and had surgery when he was young for a torn ACL. We gave him pain meds when he needed it but more days were good. In his last few days he just would not be able to get up. He was done. He was clear eyed but his body lost the fight. It was the last thing I could do for him. I always wait a day too late but that is ok. Its so hard and its almost not fair we have to make these decisions but I have no regret. I wish I had a time machine but failing that, He had had his last good day the day before. That's all we can ask I think. I am so sorry that I don't have an idea for real help but think how lucky you both are that she has you to take care of her. It's a well lived life for her!
> If I should not have posted since I am new here. I am sorry, but this message just touched such a raw nerve for me, I feel so much for what you are going though. Hang in there, your girl needs you.


Thank you Celin and I am sorry for what you went through also. Please dont apologize it means a lot that you shared your experience. Our family discussed it and we are all (my 2 adults sons & their wife & fiancé) going to our summer beach house this weekend with Harley. Even though it's wintertime it's one of her favorite places. We'll see what happens after that


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you Carolinamom, Angelcoopersmom, wdadswell, Harleysmum & tikiandme. Your kind words and support really mean a lot and have touched me.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry you are having to make this decision. It is such a hard one to make. I had to do it Aug.13, 2014 with our 13 year old golden girl, Honey and then again just a month and 10 days later, Sept. 23, with our 7 year old Great Pyrenees. Honey had lymphoma and Shaggy a ruptured tumor on his spleen (hemangiosarcoma). 

After their deaths we adopted another 7 year old Great Pyrenees and a golden girl who had just turned 11---Sophie will be 12 on Friday. She has arthritis in her hips and knees. Her knees kinda bow out and she is slightly pigeon toed on her rear feet. Makes me think of a pigeon toed bow legged cowboy. She has a very strange gait and she does shuffle. 

She loved to sleep on the sofa but back in the summer she would fall when she tried to get on it. I started her on Cosequin and fish oil and now she gets on it all the time. However I think your girl has more serious problems than just arthritis. Has she been on antibiotics for the UTI?


----------



## Celin (Jan 5, 2016)

Have a wonderful time at the beach. Your girl will love the time there with you and soak up all the love y'all will give her. Its a great plan!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lynn*



LynnC said:


> Thank you Linda I appreciate your kind words. My vet said her gut told her it was a tumor on her spine. She also was very concerned with her weight loss in a small amount of time. We spoke about keeping her comfortable and giving her WHATEVER she wants and will eat. Like you I just want to be sure she is having quality of life and it is all about her needs not ours. I'll talk to my family and discuss getting a second opinion. I do have trust and have confidence in my vet, she has been treating our animals for 20 years now and has become a good friend.


Lynn: I would do the same thing you said above and enjoy the time at your beach with Harley-she will love it. If you want to email me with your name (LynnC. and the name of the dog you lost and the date, I will add your he/she to our Rainbow Bridge List. I an SO SORRY for your loss! My Smooch and Snobear will be there.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry that you face this new problem on top of your recent loss. It must be painful beyond words.

We consulted veterinary neurologists with both Charlie and Joker, each of whom had seizures and other problems. For Joker, it became evident that calcification of his lower spine was causing inflammation in nerves coming out of his spine. One consequence was an inability to bring one hind foot into position, so that he was dragging it on his toes. Loss of muscle mass was also an issue because the muscles didn't get the signals that would exercise them. One thing helped immensely: low doses of prednisone. The prednisone reduced inflammation and allowed Joker to walk normally again and even to run a bit. Prednisone also helps to shrink some types of tumors, so you might see a further benefit there. 

I'm sure that your vet will tell you that the body builds a tolerance to prednisone, so that the dosage has to be increased. Joker started at 2.5 mg every other day. That worked for about 3 weeks and then he was on 5 mg every other day. Eventually the dosage increased in both size and frequency, but I think prednisone gave Joker 4-5 months of a much better quality of life than we could otherwise have given him.

Prednisone also causes increased thirst and hunger, which may be an issue if Harley's kidneys are failing. Joker's were and we opted for the prednisone anyway. It's hard when we have to remember that no amount of love and veterinary care will make them immortal. We fought for Joker as long as he fought to stay with us, but not one day longer.

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Thank you Celin and I am sorry for what you went through also. Please dont apologize it means a lot that you shared your experience. Our family discussed it and we are all (my 2 adults sons & their wife & fiancé) going to our summer beach house this weekend with Harley. Even though it's wintertime it's one of her favorite places. We'll see what happens after that


That sounds like a wonderful idea, hugs!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Karen519 said:


> Lynn: I would do the same thing you said above and enjoy the time at your beach with Harley-she will love it. If you want to email me with your name (LynnC. and the name of the dog you lost and the date, I will add your he/she to our Rainbow Bridge List. I an SO SORRY for your loss! My Smooch and Snobear will be there.


Thank you Karen for you support. I actually did add Cosmo to the Rainbow Bridge List for November but thank you I appreciate your kindness.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

GoldensGirl said:


> I'm so very sorry that you face this new problem on top of your recent loss. It must be painful beyond words.
> 
> We consulted veterinary neurologists with both Charlie and Joker, each of whom had seizures and other problems. For Joker, it became evident that calcification of his lower spine was causing inflammation in nerves coming out of his spine. One consequence was an inability to bring one hind foot into position, so that he was dragging it on his toes. Loss of muscle mass was also an issue because the muscles didn't get the signals that would exercise them. One thing helped immensely: low doses of prednisone. The prednisone reduced inflammation and allowed Joker to walk normally again and even to run a bit. Prednisone also helps to shrink some types of tumors, so you might see a further benefit there.
> 
> ...


Thank you Goldengirl I appreciate your kind words and I am so sorry for your loss also. We did discuss prednisone for Harley but its a double edge sword. Right now Harley can't get up by herself and the medication will make her more thirsty and have to urinate more frequently. She is also having issues with her bladder, this morning we found her in a puddle  . We have her in our family room on a plastic tablecloth with blankets on top. I know she is not happy about this . She is such a pretty girly prissy Golden! Maybe we should reconsider the prednisone???


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

IrisBramble said:


> That sounds like a wonderful idea, hugs!!


Thanks Dawn - Hug that sweet Rosie . It seems like yesterday Harley was a puppy and that was 12 years ago.


----------



## Abe&Bailey (Jan 6, 2016)

LynnC, I currently have a 13.5 year old male golden "Bailey" who experienced the same symptoms you described in terms of hip arthritis and having difficulty standing etc. He hasn't lost much weight if any so that is the only difference I can see. What has worked for Bailey is Dasuquin Advanced glucosamine chondroitin tabs and Rimadyl. Bailey weighs about 75-80 lbs so he gets one large size gluc tab and one 75mg chewable tab daily. At first when he was really struggling he got 2 gluc tabs daily and one Rimadyl every 12 hours. Now I cut the gluc tab and the Rimadyl in half and give him a dose in the am and again in the pm. So far he has responded quite well, I assist him when needed but he does get up on his own also. The Rimadyl is prescription and the Dasuquin is over the counter from most vets. I hope this helps you and good luck!


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Thanks Dawn - Hug that sweet Rosie . It seems like yesterday Harley was a puppy and that was 12 years ago.


i will and give her sister a hug from me, cant wait to see some recent pics and how big she got


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Abe&Bailey said:


> LynnC, I currently have a 13.5 year old male golden "Bailey" who experienced the same symptoms you described in terms of hip arthritis and having difficulty standing etc. He hasn't lost much weight if any so that is the only difference I can see. What has worked for Bailey is Dasuquin Advanced glucosamine chondroitin tabs and Rimadyl. Bailey weighs about 75-80 lbs so he gets one large size gluc tab and one 75mg chewable tab daily. At first when he was really struggling he got 2 gluc tabs daily and one Rimadyl every 12 hours. Now I cut the gluc tab and the Rimadyl in half and give him a dose in the am and again in the pm. So far he has responded quite well, I assist him when needed but he does get up on his own also. The Rimadyl is prescription and the Dasuquin is over the counter from most vets. I hope this helps you and good luck!


Thanks Abe&Bailey - I'm glad that has helped with Bailey. Harley has been on Rimadyl 75 2X daily for the past 6 month and has been on the Dasuquin for about 1 1/2 years  Thanks I appreciate you sharing.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

My Casey began having issues with his rear legs at the age of 12 and could no longer go on walks. He then began loosing feeling and pooping while just walking. It was when he began, I believe the Vet used the term splaying. His rear legs would just do a split and he'd hit the floor. The Vet said this was very painful for him. His appetite diminished and splayed a few more times and the family decided we could no longer allow him to be in pain. At the age of 13 he was put to sleep with his family at his side.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

murphy1 said:


> My Casey began having issues with his rear legs at the age of 12 and could no longer go on walks. He then began loosing feeling and pooping while just walking. It was when he began, I believe the Vet used the term splaying. His rear legs would just do a split and he'd hit the floor. The Vet said this was very painful for him. His appetite diminished and splayed a few more times and the family decided we could no longer allow him to be in pain. At the age of 13 he was put to sleep with his family at his side.


Thank you for sharing murphy1 and I'm sorry for Casey. I can't believe you said that about pooping when walking because Harley started doing that last summer. We would walk her down the corner (2 houses away) to her favorite spot and she would just poop in the street on the way! I never thought that might be related. She is not doing well, woke up this morning again in a puddle of urine .


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lynn, has your vet ever mentioned _cauda equina syndrome_? When you add the fecal incontinence, that's what it sounds like your gal is enduring. 

Here are a couple of links to some information the condition: Lumbosacral Stenosis (Cauda Equina Syndrome) in Dogs and Lumbosacral Syndrome in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals. These have some recommendations about treatment and emphasize the importance of rest.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

No Goldensgirl she never mentioned it. I read the links you included and a lot of the symptoms fit. As far as rest thats no problem as she hasn't got up the past 2 days. She is really declining so fast. I spoke with her vet today and she feels she probably has cancer that has spread and she is "shutting down". Her breathing is becoming labored too. She has become incontinent and even with assistance won't walk. She isn't interested in eating either. We're starting to have discussions about that God awful decision  I just want to be sure I'm doing whats best for her. She gave everything for us these past 12 years thats the least we can do for her.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It is so hard to make that decision. I posted this on another thread today :

I would rather put my dog down a week early rather than a day too late. People say that "you will know" but I think that sometimes by the time we are ready to acknowledge it, it is too late. It is a balancing act.

From http://theadventurouswriter.com/blog...an-guidelines/

Dr Haynes says it’s often difficult to tell whether a dog is in pain or suffering, but there are some general guidelines that will help you know when to put your dog down:

1.Is your dog’s appetite suffering? If so, this can be a sign of pain.
2.Does it seem like your dog is enjoying life?
3.Does your dog still do the things that bring her joy?
4.Are you enjoying having your dog around – or is there more pain than happiness?
5.Does your dog seem happy more often than not?
6.Does your dog look distressed or uncomfortable most of the time? That’s when it’s time to put your dog down.

*The bottom line about putting a dog down*

There will come a day when it is absolutely clear to you that your dog is not enjoying life. That day is one day too late. If you can save your dog even one day of discomfort, you must.

*When to Put My Dog Down*

As your dog’s guardian, you want a clear answer about putting your dog down. But, it can’t just be the veterinarian’s decision. The vet only sees a snapshot of your dog’s life. You have the big perspective…which makes it hard to know when to put your dog down.

“I see a scared, sick animal in the hospital,” says Dr Haynes. “You have taken care of your dog all its life. This is your final chance to take care of your pet. If you can spare your dog pain and suffering, then putting it to sleep is the ultimate gift – no matter how hard it is for you.”

I am so sorry you have to make this difficult decision. It is so very very hard.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Linda - I saw this earlier on Champs thread and it really struck a nerve. I had my husband read it and I felt you were speaking to us. Thank you we needed it


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

You have my deepest sympathy, Lynn. My Trouble will be 13 in April, and while she is fine now I know all too well that can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

My heart goes out to you and your family. We have had to make the same decision for 3 of our 4 Goldens. I agree so much with Tahnee GR and it is the same philosophy my husband and I have followed. With our 2nd one, the day we decided to do it, they were having a good day. I was sobbing at the Vet's office saying I was not sure if it was the right time. He said something to us we never forgot. As with any illness, old age, etc. they will rally and have a good day, but those days are far outnumbered by the difficult days. Wouldn't we rather do it when they are having a "sunshine" moment and are somewhat peaceful, opposed to a serious turn of events and we come home to find they have been suffering and now it is a much more stressful event for the dog and us? My husband and my personal feelings are, at this point in their lives, if we are trying to extend their time with us, it is because we want it for ourselves. They have given us many hours, days, and years of love and companionship. At this point extending something will not change the events to happen. We know we can't reverse what is happening and a miracle will most likely not happen. We are then faced with the decision to do what is best for them. Please do not take my message as being heartless. It is so hard to convey a message from the heart and knowing what you are going through in an email. It is truly one of the hardest decisions we ever make for our beloved fur-kids. Peace be with you during this time.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

*Rest In Peace Sweet Harley*

Thank you Our3dogs. You have no idea how I need to hear your kind words at this moment. As you were writing these words our sweet Harley was crossing the Rainbow Bridge. I held her in my arms and kept telling her how much we all loved her and thanked her for bringing so much love and joy to our family. I couldn't imagine her passing happening any other way. With that said, I kept asking my husband on the way home if we did the right thing and should we have waited a few more days . It is such an unnatural process to have to make a decision like this but I guess it makes sense. They depend on us for so much why not their peaceful, painless, humane passing. My only consolation right now is knowing that Cosmo was waiting for her at the end of the Rainbow Bridge. Rest In Peace Sweet Harley.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace Harley.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest well, sweet Harley.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Although a hard decision, you made it out of love and compassion.

Godspeed, Harley.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Rest in peace sweet Harley.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Harley.
My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear of Harleys passing huge hugs


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

You have done the right thing. You have saved your girl from pain and suffering and loved her for every day she was with you. You can do no more. If we could only do this for others that we love. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this painful time. Please know that along with Cosmo waiting for her, so are all of our other beloved fur-kids that have gone before. You made the ultimate sacrifice/decision out of love for her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Harley!!*



LynnC said:


> Thank you Our3dogs. You have no idea how I need to hear your kind words at this moment. As you were writing these words our sweet Harley was crossing the Rainbow Bridge. I held her in my arms and kept telling her how much we all loved her and thanked her for bringing so much love and joy to our family. I couldn't imagine her passing happening any other way. With that said, I kept asking my husband on the way home if we did the right thing and should we have waited a few more days . It is such an unnatural process to have to make a decision like this but I guess it makes sense. They depend on us for so much why not their peaceful, painless, humane passing. My only consolation right now is knowing that Cosmo was waiting for her at the end of the Rainbow Bridge. Rest In Peace Sweet Harley.


Rest in peace, sweet Harley! My Smooch and Snobear will play with you until we all meet, again. You did the right thing, Lynn! I added Harley to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...5098-rest-peace-sweet-harley.html#post6242810


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. You did what was right for Harley. There is no more suffering and she's at peace. If you believe as I do, you'll see her again.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

LynnC said:


> I held her in my arms and kept telling her how much we all loved her and thanked her for bringing so much love and joy to our family. I couldn't imagine her passing happening any other way. They depend on us for so much why not their peaceful, painless, humane passing.


My girl passed away at home in my arms just one day before your Harley. It was just me and her and if you knew our story it was the perfect way.

Her brain tumor starting in August with grand mal seizures. Got those under control and she thrived. I didn't push things wondering if it was benign or not. The x-rays at the vets her last day were ugly though. Fluid around the heart and lungs riddled with tumors. I knew her time was coming and all my vets (I had the entire crew fussing over her ) and all said I handled everything the best way for her.

I'm hurting like you grief, shock, all the beginning stages we all go through losing a loved one. I never had a dog pass at home, my other two got rest at the vets. I got a very rare peaceful at home passing, my girl took the decision out of my hands.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so anguishing to lose them, and especially when we face that it isnt going to be getting better now. Wishing you healing and peace from Maine. I just lost my 13 year old Finn, and I cant seem to sleep without him on my feet at night- it is like insomnia filled with memories of him.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

GoldenCamper said:


> My girl passed away at home in my arms just one day before your Harley. It was just me and her and if you knew our story it was the perfect way.
> 
> Her brain tumor starting in August with grand mal seizures. Got those under control and she thrived. I didn't push things wondering if it was benign or not. The x-rays at the vets her last day were ugly though. Fluid around the heart and lungs riddled with tumors. I knew her time was coming and all my vets (I had the entire crew fussing over her ) and all said I handled everything the best way for her.
> 
> I'm hurting like you grief, shock, all the beginning stages we all go through losing a loved one. I never had a dog pass at home, my other two got rest at the vets. I got a very rare peaceful at home passing, my girl took the decision out of my hands.


I'm so sorry for your loss of Fiona. I was following her thread with great sorrow. I'm glad Fiona made it a bit easier for you. I would pray that Harley would go at home but as time went by we realized she needed a bit of help. Unfortunately, we were in the same position last October when we found out our 9 YO male Cosmo had metastatic hemangiosarcoma. Ultrasound confirmed the primary tumor was at the base of his heart and like Fiona his lungs were riddled also. When it became too hard for him to breath we knew it was time to stop his suffering. He only lasted 10 days after diagnosis. I NEVER imagined we would lose both in 2 months. I wish you all the best and may your memories bring you some comfort.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is so anguishing to lose them, and especially when we face that it isnt going to be getting better now. Wishing you healing and peace from Maine. I just lost my 13 year old Finn, and I cant seem to sleep without him on my feet at night- it is like insomnia filled with memories of him.


Thank you and I'm sorry for your loss of Finn. I realized today I have never been in our home without Harley as we moved here 11 years ago when she was 7 months. It's was very unsettling today to come home and not have her waiting for me


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

My heart goes out for you and your family but I am sure there was no other better way for Harley to leave this world than being held in your arms and listening to your voice whispering how much you loved her. It has been 3 weeks since Mel left us. I was planning to do exactly what you did for Harley but Mel beat me to it by only a couple of hours. I wish I had made my decision just a little bit earlier so that Mel didn´t have to suffer for the last breath. Lots of love and hugs to you.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Mel said:


> My heart goes out for you and your family but I am sure there was no other better way for Harley to leave this world than being held in your arms and listening to your voice whispering how much you loved her. It has been 3 weeks since Mel left us. I was planning to do exactly what you did for Harley but Mel beat me to it by only a couple of hours. I wish I had made my decision just a little bit earlier so that Mel didn´t have to suffer for the last breath. Lots of love and hugs to you.


Im so sorry for Mel and you but please don't second guess your decision. I was questioning my decision at the vets office and she and my husband kept telling me we were making the right decision. I was praying for 3 days before she passed to go in her sleep so I didn't have to make that decision! Bottom line is there is no perfect way for them to leave us, it hurts either way. Thank you for your kind words, love and hugs to you as well.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Peace be with you, as it surely is with Harley.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Dear Lynn, I'm so sorry to read about the passing of your Harley. I know that the decision is very hard and the days after are so sad. I hope that as you and your family greive, that the great memories you have of your times with Harley give you comfort.


----------

